# The pen drive can not be modified in my macbook



## LaurenK (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi!	:wave:

The Zap 7.5 g pendrive when I use it on my macbook can not be modified and appears as a single reading. I have formatted in a traditional PC but still can not record any information on 
On other computers it works fine, I can record and erase, but in the laptop I can only download files from it, but not add.:4-thatsba

Thank you for your great help!

Greetings!


Laura

This is the information about the pendrive in the laptopLANGUAGE IS Brazilian portuguese)

USB Mass Storage Device:

Capacidade:	7,53 GB
Mídia Removível:	Sim (yes)
Unidade Removível:	Sim (yes)
Nome BSD:	disk1
ID do Produto:	0x0165
ID do Fornecedor:	0x1307
Versão:	1.00
Número de Série:	00000000000C5F
Velocidade:	Até 480 Mb/seg
Fabricante:	USBest Technology
ID da Localização:	0xfd300000
Corrente Elétrica Disponível (mA):	500
Corrente Elétrica Requerida (mA):	98
Drivers do Mac OS 9:	Não
Tipo de Mapa de Partição:	MBR (Registro de Reinicialização Principal)
Estado S.M.A.R.T.:	Incompatível ( i dont know what means S.M.A.R.T STATUS)
Volumes:
Nuevo vol:
Capacidade:	7,53 GB
Disponível:	7,49 GB
Gravável:	Não
Sistema de Arquivos:	NTFS
Nome BSD:	disk1s1
Ponto de Montagem:	/Volumes/Nuevo vol


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, the problem is right there in your specs, it's formatted NTFS. OS X can not write to NTFS formatted drives. You will need to format it in FAT32 if you want both Windows and OS X to write to it.


----------

